# Need recommendations on zero turn mower



## bnew17 (Jun 13, 2013)

My riding mower bit the dust yesterday. I have been thinking about getting a zero turn mower for quite some time. My yard is 4.5 acres, but i only maintain about 1- 1.25 acres. Im not wanting to break the bank and buy the most powerful rig that a pro landscaper would use. I want a mid level size and power mower that would cut an 1 1/2 acre at a time at most. We have a bunch of dealers around here that sell it all. What do you recommend and whats the price range of it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 13, 2013)

Snapper pro 48 inch cut think its called 50rzt 27 horsepower motor I have 1.25 acres of grass takes me 40 minutes with cutting in around all the trees and flowers. 0% for 48 months my payments are 109 a month


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 13, 2013)

Here is 1 in the market place brand new

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/73322/brand_new_2013_cub_cadet_54_quot_zero_turn_mower


----------



## mattech (Jun 13, 2013)

I have been in the market for one about two years ( I am slow to make a decision lol). I have done ALOT of research, and I think I have narrowed it down to the Dixie Chopper ZEE1, It is their homeowner version, and for the 42 inch with a 19 horse power engine is about $2,899. This one has a welded deck and is the cheapest one with a welded deck I have found. It is rated to cut up to 2.7 acres for hour.

Here is a youtube video of it, watch when the guy turns around, the front end almost comes up. The one in the video is a 23 HP with a 48 inch deck.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 14, 2013)

I would be looking at this one if I were in the market right now. http://www.grasshoppermower.com/frontmount.php

I love the outfront deck for getting under trees. I have a 86' model snapper z with the outfront deck and when I mow it's the only mower I have to use...I hate having to get a pushmower out to finish the job where the big mowers can't get.
 The commercial mowers are more expensive...but if you're only cutting 1 1/2 acres a new commercial mower should last you 25, 30, or even 40 years if you take good care of it...it should be the last mower you ever buy.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 14, 2013)

ive cut with alot of the big name mowers other than dixie chopper and grass hopper is my favorite... my advice is dont get a mower with the deck out in front of the mower, maybe its just me but I have a really hard time with these and if the landscape your cutting is unlevel your more likely to scab the ground up with those.

I have head the the dixie choppers cut poorly.. but idk due to having zero experience with them.... and dont buy a Husqvarna zero turn... they are by far the worse i have been on.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 14, 2013)

There was a long discussion about this a while back, and the general consensus was the Bad Boy from Tractor Supply was well-built and parts are easily available from T.S.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 14, 2013)

How about Gravely?  Or kubota?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 14, 2013)

Hustler Fastrak is a good commercial/homeowner model. 

Do a search though...lots of threads on this subject.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jun 14, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> Hustler Fastrak is a good commercial/homeowner model.
> 
> Do a search though...lots of threads on this subject.



I bought a Hustler Fastrak in 2002 with an 18hp Honda engine, 48" welded deck. Only thing I have had to do other than maintenance is replace a couple blade belt pulleys and a when they broke it stretched the blade belt so I had to replace that as well. Also, it is a simple design and easy to work on. That was 2 years ago. Best money I ever spent!


----------



## papachaz (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a toro zmaster 60" cut with a 23 hp kubota diesel engine. thing is a HOSS. I've had it since 2008. Before I hurt my back and did landscaping for a side job, I cut my in laws 5 acre yard in under 2 hours cutting time. add in edging the drive, a little weedeater time in the ditch and the backpack blower on the concrete, and I was 2 1/2 hours from unloading to loading back up. that's a 5 acre lot with trees, shrubs etc.....  for the record, Toro and exmark are owned by the same company


----------



## gobble79 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ditto for the Toro Zmaster.  I purchased an older model 52" zmaster and very impressed.  My favorite is the grasshopper front end mower.  My experience is just opposite of the above post.  The front end mower that I use (not mine) rolls with the terrain and does not scalp but is a high $$ mower.  You will find after purchasing zero turn you will probably end up cutting more than the 1 1/2 of 4.5 LOL   You will not regret the upgrade.


----------



## a34 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a Gravely 50" deck and like it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 19, 2013)

Kubota and gravely and great mowers. I wouldn't buy another snapper zero turn. 10.6 hours and the right drive motor is pouring hydraulic fluid. It doesn't cut extremely tall grass or weeds well at all.. Glad it's Fixna be my ex's and not mine Bahahha


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 20, 2013)

Toro Z-master.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a hustler fast trak 48" and it has been real good.  I cut grass for a part time job and have had no issues since I have owned it.  It is the semi-commercial model.


----------



## redfin945 (Jun 22, 2013)

*mower*

own 2 gravelys-try hd model=heavy duty homeowner-hustler-ex mark-toro -Kubota all make great mowers


----------



## madsam (Jun 22, 2013)

Gravely for the money.Also,you will have to get serviced from
time to time so buy one from a dealer close by if possible.If
you want longevity out of it make sure you buy one that isn't
a stamped deck.I have a 2010 Gravely that is a commercial
version and it runs like its brand new.Only trouble is the common
ones such as belts.


----------



## southernman13 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Mower*

Ex mark is a great mower. I have one with the 56 triton deck. Super heavy duty and will cut like no tomorrow. 27 Hp kohler. You won't be disappointed I cut 5 acres and my boys have kept up half the neighborhood with it. We all have 5 acres. Never had a single issue with it. I hear good things about the bad boy but the tractor supply bad boy ain't the same as the commercial one.

Also dixie chopper boost 13 mph cutting speed. Yea if your cutting on a paved road maybe. I can't hardly run wide open on mine and sit in the seat and I've got s pretty smooth yard. Not saying anything bad about the Dixie chopper just don't think that realistic.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 24, 2013)

What about the price on these that have been mentioned?

Also what about Cub Cadets? Our local ace sells them


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cubs are a great mover for home use anything large or commerical you won't be satisfied with it. It would save you alot of money and still have a good zero turn mower. My neighbor and his dad both have them really nice be sure to get one with a all welded deck and not stamped


----------



## mattech (Jun 24, 2013)

A lot of the ones listed are high end commercial style. Earlier I listed the Dixie chopper, other options are the bad boy ms48 is also a heavy duty residential, both of those for a 48 inch deck runs about 3900$. I finally pulled the trigger Saturday on a husqvarna  rx4824F it is a residential mower with a larger motor and an all welded deck. This one runs about 3500$. They all have a 48 month no interest right now. The bad boy has a 350 dollar loan fee and the husqvarna has a 50$ loan fee not sure about Dixie chopper fee. I wanted a true residential mower with a welded deck and husqvarna has exactly that and was the cheapest I could find. its a good quality mower that will last for years and yet it isn't overkill for what I needed. It is rated at 2.6 acres per hour.

This is the one sitting in my garage


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice mower Mattech...you should be pleased.  I've only had a Husqy walk behind...but it has been a great mower with the exception of a few cables going bad.  What type of motor did you get?

BNew...the Hustler Fastrak is pretty much what Mattech bought.  Residential mower with a welded deck.  Something that tries to bridge the gap between the crap $2500 zt's at Homedepot and the $5-10k commercial units.  I believe they run around the $3500-4000 mark depending on what engine (believe the Kawasaki is standard with the Honda motor costing a few hundred more).  

One thing I'd recommend doing is going into a couple of your local shops and telling them what you need.  Obviously, from this thread, you can see that there are tons of opinions out there....and really, a lot of well built mowers.  What you'll soon find out is that not all shops are created equal.  There are dealers/shops that have people that don't know the up side from down.  Then, there are shops that have friendly knowledgeable people that will work with you in an honest fashion.

In my case, the last time I went to my local Hustler dealer, they tried to tell me that Hustler didn't even make my mower...that I didn't know that it had 2 blades....that Hustler never made a commercial Z in 42" deck.  So...for that reason, I found a much nicer dealer 20 minutes from where I used to work.  Now that I don't work at that location anymore, I go to the local Snapper/Husqvarna shop and he orders my stuff for me when I need it or he can't cross reference to stuff he has in stock.

You will need things like oil filters, belts, blades etc etc even if your mower never breaks down (which it will...trust me...they all do).  Having a good helpful dealer who you can trust...that is what makes all the difference.


----------



## mattech (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks RJ, it is the 24hp Kawasaki twin cylinder. Good advice about finding something with a close dealer for future parts and service.


----------



## Duff (Jun 24, 2013)

bnew17 said:


> What about the price on these that have been mentioned?
> 
> Also what about Cub Cadets? Our local ace sells them



I've got a 50" CC. Sounds like about what you want. A solid mower without the commerical price. I cut about 2 acres at my house and it works great.
I've had mine for 7-8 yrs and have only replaced a deck cable. Thats it other than changing the oil every winter.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 24, 2013)

[

Also dixie chopper boost 13 mph cutting speed. Yea if your cutting on a paved road maybe. I can't hardly run wide open on mine and sit in the seat and I've got s pretty smooth yard. Not saying anything bad about the Dixie chopper just don't think that realistic.[/QUOTE]


This is why you need a ferris or simplicity,  Same machines, With suspension I CAN cut at 13-15 mph. They are as pricey as an exmark but my bro in law has an exmark and I have cut with it and it will beat you to death.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 24, 2013)

mattech said:


> Thanks RJ, it is the 24hp Kawasaki twin cylinder. Good advice about finding something with a close dealer for future parts and service.



Just took advantage of that Husqvarna 48 month interest free offer myself on Saturday. I bought the 54" unit with the Kohler 24HP out back. Going to put the headlight kit and armrest kit on mine. Stepping up from a 46" lawn tractor. Should be an awesome difference.


----------



## mattech (Jun 24, 2013)

Bassquatch said:


> Just took advantage of that Husqvarna 48 month interest free offer myself on Saturday. I bought the 54" unit with the Kohler 24HP out back. Going to put the headlight kit and armrest kit on mine. Stepping up from a 46" lawn tractor. Should be an awesome difference.



I am thinking about the headlight and mulching kit, but didn't know you could get armrest.I may look into that


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice...I think both those motors will be awesome.  Love my Kawasaki on my current ZT...but have had Kohler's in the past as well and they were just as bullet proof.

Headlights?  You planning on mowing after 9:30PM?  LOL.

As far as armrests...I've got them on my Hustler...but really don't use them.  My arms only rest on them when I'm sitting there....when I'm mowing, my arms are up on the controls and elbows just hang down.  

For the mulch kit...what all does that include?  Just a plate to go on the side of the deck?  Just buy Mulching blades and pop an old license plate on the side and save the $$$.


----------



## mattech (Jun 25, 2013)

rjcruiser said:


> Nice...I think both those motors will be awesome.  Love my Kawasaki on my current ZT...but have had Kohler's in the past as well and they were just as bullet proof.
> 
> Headlights?  You planning on mowing after 9:30PM?  LOL.
> 
> ...



Cutting at night is more peaceful, because you always do a perfect job. Lol as for the mulching kit a thought the same thing, but it also has some shrouds that go under the deck. I figure when it is due up for a new set of blades I will convert then, since the kit comes with mulching blades. Good point on armrest.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 12, 2013)

*Thoughts*

I bought a ZT Huskqvarna Semi-Commercial that cost about $6K back in 2003. I like the mower and the Kawasaki engine. I don't like the rough ride or the cost of replacement parts. My last quote for a deck belt was $75 and $15 for shipping since the dealer didn't have the part (as usual).
Decks (stamped or welded) are only as good as their metal composition and thickness.

Recommendations:

1. If you buy from a dealer check to assure he is established and will be there when you need him. Some will sell you a mower and be out of business 4-5 years later. I look for dealers who have family who are devoted to the business and have younger members who will take over if grandpa dies.
2. Get a commitement from the dealer that he won't take advantage of you on parts and labor. Now is the time to bargain. To sell a 4-6K unit the dealer will often agree (in writting) to charge you a agreed upon markup on parts and labor.
3. Check the unit for ease of self maintainence items e.g. changing blades, oil. oil filter, air filter etc. have the dealer fully show and explain procedures.
4. Ask for a demo to see how it rides and fits. Take it to the parking lot and if the lot doesn't have some rough structure, bring some items to simulate bumps etc that you will find in your yard. Some mowers ride real rough. Also some mowers also just don't fit the rider even if the seat is adjustable.
5. Don't buy mower models that are only made for a few years and not popular models. Parts will be hard to find. 
6. Be sure the mower fits your yard or your storage place. Some mowers may be too large to go between bushes and trees. And as strange as it may sound, I've seen folks buy a mowers (and cars/trucks) that won't fit in the old storage spot.
7. Ask your friends and neighbors and GON members. They unlike dealers will tell you the truth...........


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 13, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> There was a long discussion about this a while back, and the general consensus was the Bad Boy from Tractor Supply was well-built and parts are easily available from T.S.


So far, so good. Two seasons


----------



## lab (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Tim...with-Smart-Speed-74626/202723971#.UeIIJY2sjvY

Here is the one I just got.


----------



## papachaz (Jul 14, 2013)

I am in total agreement with whchunter about checking to make sure the dealer has been in business for a while which signifies he'll be around. the guy I bought mine from just a few miles from the house went under and now I have at least a 20 mile drive to buy parts. 

I do want to say, yes, mine is a commercial grade high dollar mower. I'm going on 6 years and over 600 hours showing, and the only thing I've had to do to it other than belts and blades and the other regular maintenance is this year I replaced two hydraulic hoses. Had them made at the parts store in town a lot cheaper than the OEM parts. 

I was cutting grass on side, but even if I wasn't I would buy a commercial grade mower, just because plain and simple they last so much longer being built a bit tougher. The comment above about the tractor supply 'bad boy' mowers is actually pretty accurate, still a good mower, but not the commercial grade. 

I paid a lot more for my mower due to the kubota deisel, but I can get 8 hours of run time out of a 6 gallon tank. The z masters they use on the Silver Comet trail here in Polk County get about 5 hours on 6 gallons of gas, I know because I was a volunteer for a few years helping them.

Regardless of what you get though, one thing for sure, if you've never cut grass on a zero turn, you are about to be amazed at how much faster you'll finish. and KEEP THE BLADES SHARP! a lot less strain on any mower when you keep the blades sharp


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 15, 2013)

Local Gravely dealer has 20% off commercial mowers coming up but im not looking for a commercial or that kind of money! Sure could have used a zero yesterday when it took me 3+ hrs to cut my grass with a push mower!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 15, 2013)

bnew17 said:


> Local Gravely dealer has 20% off commercial mowers coming up but im not looking for a commercial or that kind of money! Sure could have used a zero yesterday when it took me 3+ hrs to cut my grass with a push mower!



Time is money.


What is your budget?  That might help people when trying to give you advice.

Your op said...most powerful commercial mower w/out breaking the bank.  That is why you've gotten opinions that run from $3k to $10k.

If you want to shave your mowing time in half without spending more than a grand, check out the mower thread in the "around the campfire" forum.  You can buy a used walk behind for less than a grand.


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 17, 2013)

Im really looking at the Gravely zt50 . Which is the 50" deck and 24hp Kawasaki engine. It does NOT have the welded deck. I told the guy at the store that i would be cutting roughly 1 acre , and he said i could get the nicer model with the welded deck but that the ZT 50 with the cheaper deck would do what i wanted just fine. Ibhad previously looked at the zt54xl which has the welded 54" deck but it 1k more. They both have the same engine but different trannys from what i understood. The Zt50 is on sale for 3199 right now and has 0% financing for 48 months. Has anybody had any experiences with this mower?


----------



## mattech (Jul 17, 2013)

bnew17 said:


> Im really looking at the Gravely zt50 . Which is the 50" deck and 24hp Kawasaki engine. It does NOT have the welded deck. I told the guy at the store that i would be cutting roughly 1 acre , and he said i could get the nicer model with the welded deck but that the ZT 50 with the cheaper deck would do what i wanted just fine. Ibhad previously looked at the zt54xl which has the welded 54" deck but it 1k more. They both have the same engine but different trannys from what i understood. The Zt50 is on sale for 3199 right now and has 0% financing for 48 months. Has anybody had any experiences with this mower?



I looked at that mower, Gravely's seemed like a great mower, I have never used one so I don't have any thing to back it up. One thing that stood out to me was the frame is hollow.  if your run your fingers under the rail there is no bottom. It is only a three sided frame (top and sides), all others I have looked at are a 4 sided square frame. I don't guess it really matters if you run only on flat ground, but if you get in a ditch at an angle you will be on three weels every once in a while. I personally see that as a slim, but possible issue of warping the frame. The stamped decks on the Gravely I think are an 11 gauge metal, which is fairly thick compared to most stamped decks.  Whatever you decide on make sure you update us with a pic.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 18, 2013)

IMHO...I wouldn't buy anything with a stamped deck.

Sure...it will work just fine...but the first thing to go on that mower will be your deck or your transaxle.  For $1k more, a fabricated deck and heavier duty hydro's is worth it.  You'll make up for it with resale too.

If you're looking for something in that price range, look at the Hustler Fastrack.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 18, 2013)

Gravelys are good mowers. You see alot of the bigger landscape crews around here trading their ex marks and others for them and these guys are running a dozen or more daily so I trust them more than anonymous posters on the net. My dad has one and it's been a good mower so far.


----------



## MOTS (Jul 18, 2013)

Hustler has come out with a new model called the "Raptor" that has a Kawasaki engine and fab. deck. On their site it says starting at 2799.00 and has 42" or 52" decks.


----------



## jimamicalola (Jul 20, 2013)

I bought the Hustler Raptor 52" with the kawasaki 23 hp today and I am very satisfied.  This is my first zero mower.  My ten year old murray finally laid down on me.


----------



## jmh5397 (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't know anything about your mower but to give you a price comparison...I just bought (Thursday) a Gravely ZX2448HD.  It has the 24hp Kawasaki on it with a 48" cutting deck for $5k.  Look at things such as bearing sizes and make sure the deck is all welded and not stamped.


----------

